
Ask HN: React Native Performance Monitoring - markwillis82
How do people go about monitoring the performance &#x2F; errors on iOS&#x2F;android apps? We are building in react-native, for websites we use NewRelic but looking at the cost of their mobile platform I am wondering what alternatives there are out there.<p>Do you roll your own reporting? or use a service?
======
clearing
We use Bugsnag for crashes, and Fabric for general usage analytics and
adoption rates. Fabric also includes Crashlytics but Bugsnag has a better
direct React Native integration. This includes source map support, version
grouping, and issue assignment.

